# Sudden hind leg failure



## krjordet (Aug 24, 2012)

Our dog Callie is 14, but even though she is quite old, she has remained a peppy dog up until this time. A couple of weeks ago she was still racing around the yard, seemingly without any issues. However, in the past week she has lost strength in her hind legs. She has difficulty maneuvering her body and getting comfortable when sitting or lying down. When standing, her rear legs will slowly give out on her and she will end up in a sitting position; sometimes she will fall down. We are very scared for her and wonder if this is the end; however, the sudden onset of this issue leads us to believe that it has not been a long-developing problem, but rather something that could possibly be fixed. I wondered if this has happened with any other vizsla owners? We are wondering if she could have taken a tumble down the stairs while we were out, there is some medical issue that needs to be addressed, or if perhaps this is just her body just giving up. Thank you for your help.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Krjordet, but I am sorry to hear that it is under such sad circumstances. First, I have to stress that as far as I know none of the members of this forum are veternarians and therefore I would urge you to seek the diagnosis of a professional vet.

Having said that, I did have a Gt. Dane that had a condition similar to what you have described with Callie. It was misdiagnosed by two vets as arthritis to begin with, but then a young vet saw her and knew immediately what the problem was. She lived for several years on drugs, but it got to the point she was worried to lie down because she found it hard to get up - this she found distressing and we made that awful decission that we all dread. I don't wish to name the condition as it may not be the same as Callie condition, but either way you need to get it diagnosed. Hopefully it will be something like a trapped nerve which your vet can give her some pain relief and antii-inflamatory treatment, which will make her more comfortable.

So please seek the advise of your vet asap.

Do keep us posted.


----------



## krjordet (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply. We went to the vet a few days back and have remained in contact with him. The blood-work all came back looking good, and he basically is at a loss and does not know what's wrong. We have not yet done the full-blown exam with all the works due to its high cost.


----------

